# Bubblelicious: A Pinch & Scrog Grow w/Pics



## Serapis (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone...

This grow is a bit weird, as it doesn't start with pictures of seedlings or cuttings. Most of us have subscribed to plenty of grow threads that have started there, and those are OK, but this one begins in the Flowering phase.

I had wanted to get the plants under the screen during veg, but I had some plants finishing up flowering. I chopped them down this past Saturday and decided to set up the screen, even though the plants were already beginning to stretch in flower. I pinched the main stems about 3-4 nodes down and laid them down and let the plant support the bent over tops. You can see them in the pics as the pale leaf undersides. Within 12 hours, the plant righted all of the leaves and began to curve the tops back up.

Pinching encourages branching. Just like topping, it causes the plant to release hormones that promote branching, in an attempt to recover the lost top. However unlike topping, we don't actually lose the top. The pinched area heals, and all the nodes of the affected main stems begin to grow new branch tops (future colas). These plants were topped previously, and the subsequent tops pinched.

My goal is to promote new growth that will become colas. I am late in the stage of the plants life to do this, however I am hoping that pinching the tops and encouraging a bunch of new tops will prolong the flowering period by a couple of weeks, and add to the stretching time as the plant recovers. Any tips or feedback on this is greatly appreciated.

About the grow: Secret Jardin 4' x 4' x 7' tent, 600 W HPS Plus HTG bulb and European air cooled hood, 440 CFM vortex and 12" carbon scrubber on a variable switch. This is my last soil grow before going hydro. I'm using the full line of Fox Farms nutes, except Sledgehammer. I have the liquids and the solubles and feed every other watering. I monitor PH and PPM with Milwaukee meters. The plants are in 3 gallon square pots. The pots are deep, probably intended for bulbs or orchids, but work great for allowing a MJ tap root to explore.

Some pictures......


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

nice grow brother. How many plants 4? or 6? the bubblelicious is from Nirvana? Im growing Nirvana Blue Mystic under 600whps. Good luck on your grow!!++ 
Im subscribing check out my grow


----------



## Serapis (Nov 23, 2010)

It is 4 plants. Yes, you got it, Nirvana.

Thanks... I'll check your grow out.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks fantastic.....Where did you purchase that fence? I'm on-board!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks. I got it from Lowes. I forgot what I paid for it, but it's worth it. I did not want to have to make one. This solution took all of 5 minutes to set up.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mmmmm... I may have to look into that when I am ready to start my Bubblelicious since I have to keep them as short as possible.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 23, 2010)

I also did the pinching to my mother plant and since it wasn't under the screen, the stems ended up standing back up and the pinched area repaired itself. Now the plant is just as tall as it was before, but it has many new branches forming. I may have to just start topping her. Bubbleliscious doesn't get too tall anyways, but I'm trying to keep it about 18". Good luck with your grow.

Do pinched stems always make a come back and stand back up if not tied or screened down? It's amazing to watch a plant repair the damage AND stand the main stem back upright, all on it's own. This is my first attempt at pinching. I rarely see or read about this technique on these forums, yet it seems to encourage more branching than topping or FIMing do.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have never tried pinching. My Bubblelicious are autos so I will be attempting my first LST....wish me luck, I may need it!!! lol


----------



## Serapis (Nov 23, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I have never tried pinching. My Bubblelicious are autos so I will be attempting my first LST....wish me luck, I may need it!!! lol


Good luck to you! I've never tried auto's and have decided against them, because of the cross strain rudderalis plant.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

I like to LST when they are really young and then usually i will FIM them and it creates these perfect bushes. Thats how i usually do my plants.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> I like to LST when they are really young and then usually i will FIM them and it creates these perfect bushes. Thats how i usually do my plants.


Thanks for the tips....I will definitely be doing some research....


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

a shot of my plant from my lil LST/FIM technique


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

She is a beauty!!!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

K21701 said:


> She is a beauty!!!


Thank ya!!


----------



## K21701 (Nov 23, 2010)

How much are you hoping to get off of her and what strain is she? How many weeks did you veg before you flowered? I need to keep my girls smaller than that as my grow space is relatively small, but one day.....


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

K21701 said:


> How much are you hoping to get off of her and what strain is she? How many weeks did you veg before you flowered? I need to keep my girls smaller than that as my grow space is relatively small, but one day.....


Great questions!! Im hoping to get at the least 3oz's maybe 4 Jah willing!! and she is Blueberry Kush. I vegged a little to long I ws waiting for soome blue mystic clones to catch up till i flipped the switch so it was about 5 weeks under a 600w!!! she's huge now!!! and i started the flower on NOV 1st so its 23 days today. yea i would have liked to keep her smaller but they are all fitting perfectly.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone need help let me know!

-Nice Ol' Bud


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Anyone need help let me know!
> 
> -Nice Ol' Bud


Why? Are you going to point them to one of your dozen plagiarized, stolen, copy and pasted tutorials? Go away....


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

*New Picture:*

Here is a pic I took today after rearranging tops. At this point, I'm just trying to keep leaves from blocking tops that are trying to stretch to the screen. At the end of next week, I'll begin cleaning up underneath the screen and allowing the plants to focus on growth above the screen.

If you look to the right in the pic, you'll spot a small green Xmas ornament tied to string.... Who can guess what that is?


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 24, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Why? Are you going to point them to one of your dozen plagiarized, stolen, copy and pasted tutorials? Go away....


Wow.... feisty are we Wish your grow nothing but the best! I'm sub'ed up and will be watching and learning as always.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> Wow.... feisty are we Wish your grow nothing but the best! I'm sub'ed up and will be watching and learning as always.


If you knew that guy's history you'd understand. lol


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a recap for page II....

I had 4 plants in 3 gallon pots that were just entering flowering, however two of the plants were considerably taller than the others. In order to even up the canopy, I pinched the tall stems and laid them down horizontally. This gave me an even canopy. To prevent the pinched stems from standing back up, I used a screen. I'm currently doing a little training, not much, as the plants are already in 12/12. This is not a true SROG grow per se, as the screen was introduced after 12/12 was started.

I would have screened them from the beginning, but I had two cycles in the flower tent and I just harvested the others and made room. The two smaller plants were up against the tent side. now that all are in the middle, I'm hoping they'll all grow nice together and maintain an even canopy. The pinching has released a massive number of new grow tops. check out the picture and keep in mind, that is ony 4 plants. Had I pinched early on in veg with a screen, the entire screen would be filled with tops.

That is the power of the SROG. Set up a screen and use a training technique or two... these plants were topped in early veg and encouraged to grow 4 colas. I'm hoping with pinching and screening to have about 30-35 tops growing bud. I just wish I could have started the screen sooner. My hydro grows will be screened.


----------



## skolar182 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good! Very well done and can't wait to see the final product  ::drool::


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

I cant see a christmas ornament??


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

it looks like a chocolate egg from easter


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

It's on the right hand side, it's green and suspended from a string.... Who can tell my why it's there? What purpose does it serve? This is a quiz. I know why it is there, just drumming up conversation in the thread.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

Its "green" like weed?


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

no its not weed. its a ornament its a cap of a ball?


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

It's an Xmas bell that is meant for crafts. I have it hanging exactly 18" down from the light. As the colas grow up, I'll move the light up until the bell is hanging at their tops. This way, I can keep the 600 watt light a perfect 18" above the plant tops. Ever adjust your lights and wonder how far to move the lamp? That Xmas bell solves that.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL I was wasy off. Thats cool though. My light is raised all the way to the top and i just raise and lower my plants. but thats some more stoner innovation fo yo ass!!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 25, 2010)

*Mucho tops*

I was working the screen today, encouraging the plants to fill the screen, and decided to count the tops. Keep in mind, when I first pinched the tops, there were a total of 12 established tops on 4 plants. (Using Uncle Ben's method for topping. Some plants get 4 colas, some only 2)

Today, I have 24 tops that have entered the screen, and 11 that are close to doing so, for a total of 35 tops that will grow colas, instead of the original 12. 

I suspect that I'll have to keep a much closer eye on the plants nutritional and water needs, with this much extra growth. I'm going to increase waterings to one gallon per plant, over the half gallon I have been giving. The extra water should help me leach some salts out of the soil. I'm not going to be able to do a true flush, since the plants will be in the screen, so I plan on heavy waterings with Drip Clean for the last two weeks of flower.

comments? Ideas? criticism? Hate mail?


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice... Supercropping is sweet! Uhm, quick question.... You said you use 3 gallon square pots, and you feed every other watering. How often do you actually water them? Appreciate the info Serapis, keep on truckin'!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 26, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> Nice... Supercropping is sweet! Uhm, quick question.... You said you use 3 gallon square pots, and you feed every other watering. How often do you actually water them? Appreciate the info Serapis, keep on truckin'!


I don't try to follow a schedule, I water whenever they tell me they need it. I have a moisture meter with 6" prongs stuck in the soil. It ends up being about 2-3 times a week.

And Thanks...


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 26, 2010)

I missed the start of this thread but I am on board now ... subbed.

Can't wait to see this grow in a months time


----------



## SRH420tokin (Nov 26, 2010)

Kudos on your grow!! Hopefully you can give me some pointers on what im doing with mine, i'm "green" with envy lol


----------



## Serapis (Nov 26, 2010)

SRH420tokin said:


> Kudos on your grow!! Hopefully you can give me some pointers on what im doing with mine, i'm "green" with envy lol


Thanks for watching. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away. I'll try to answer to the best of my ability.



Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I missed the start of this thread but I am on board now ... subbed.
> 
> Can't wait to see this grow in a months time


High buddy!! Glad to have ya over. This is the 6-10 plants that I was veging under flouros when plants 1-5 were flowering under LEDs in my old thread.  I kept one as a mother after I verified her sex and am flowering these four under a screen. GOD I love HID.. I feel like a traitor, but with my tent and all, this works great for me.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Stealthy21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lovely experiment...can't wait to see the end...I will find a way to post up mine for u


----------



## Serapis (Nov 26, 2010)

For those that may have followed my experimental LED grow, I have some news. After a week hanging up to dry, I have cut the buds from the stems and am now curing. The pre cure weight was 10.8 oz. Here is a pic of the Bubble Gum curing. The cola tops are not included, as they needed more time to dry. some of the tops are damn near 6" in diameter. I also gave my neighbor a 20" long cola before i weighed, so I was probably closer to 13.5 ounces.

I was very pleased, that was a little over 2 ounces per plant. I used Fox Farms Solubles and I believe it packed on the weight, trichs and resin because of that. LED flowered for 7 weeks, 600 w HPS for last 3 weeks. The colas were wider than soda cans. Strain, same as the scrog, Bubblelicious.

I'm hoping to hit an elbow with this current scrog. If I have enough tops gowing and I keep the plant happy, we'll see! About 8 weeks to go.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 26, 2010)

Serapis said:


> For those that may have followed my experimental LED grow, I have some news. After a week hanging up to dry, I have cut the buds from the stems and am now curing. The pre cure weight was 10.8 oz. Here is a pic of the Bubble Gum curing. The cola tops are not included, as they needed more time to dry. some of the tops are damn near 6" in diameter. I also gave my neighbor a 20" long cola before i weighed, so I was probably closer to 13.5 ounces.
> 
> I was very pleased, that was a little over 2 ounces per plant. I used Fox Farms Solubles and I believe it packed on the weight, trichs and resin because of that. LED flowered for 7 weeks, 600 w HPS for last 3 weeks. The colas were wider than soda cans. Strain, same as the scrog, Bubblelicious.
> 
> I'm hoping to hit an elbow with this current scrog. If I have enough tops gowing and I keep the plant happy, we'll see! About 8 weeks to go.


Nice yield - should keep you going till the scrog is done ... with a bit left over to help recover your costs.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 26, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Nice yield - should keep you going till the scrog is done ... with a bit left over to help recover your costs.


If I was only medicating myself, an ounce would last me about a month. I can't smoke during the day. I can only medicate nights and weekends. I've been working on other ways to reduce stress and anxiety, basically had to stop caring so much and learn to just live and let live. MJ makes it a lot easier though.  I wish this stuff was cured already, my usual dealer is out til next week. He could use some of this. 

The bag appeal of Bubblelicious from Nirvana is AWESOME. The hairs all turned a dark maroon reddish brown. The buds are VERY sticky and I'll be able to report on the smell in about a week or so... If I don't mention it in another update, someone please slap me and remind me. 

The pic of the bud is about 3 days into drying. The hairs are still turning at this point and pulling in towards the bud.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

It's been 4 days since the last watering and today, the meter reads near dry. Time to feed the ladies. I had 4 gallons of tap water, sitting for 4 days to allow chlorine to evaporate. Each gallon got the following added to it...

2 tsp grow big
2 tsp tiger bloom
1 tbsp Big Bloom
1 tsp Cal-Mag
1/2 tsp Beastie Bloomz
1/4 tsp GH PH Down

I gave each plant about a gallon. They were dry, the run off didn't start until I was nearly done pouring each gallon. The meter read right, it was high time to water/feed.

I haven't taken any pictures in the last few days. Not much has happened except I have had to raise the lights a few time. The growth is pushing up on the screen and I'm working the tops in when they are ready. I'm no longer moving the main tops, as they are at the screen edges. I'll let them start growing up out of the screen.

Next weekend I'll go under the screen and cut off any bud sites and leaves that are not going to make it over the screen. We'll let the plant focus on producing above the screen. I'm estimating about an hour to clean it all up and remove the debris.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 27, 2010)

Serapis said:


> It's been 4 days since the last watering and today, the meter reads near dry. Time to feed the ladies. I had 4 gallons of tap water, sitting for 4 days to allow chlorine to evaporate. Each gallon got the following added to it...
> 
> 2 tsp grow big
> 2 tsp tiger bloom
> ...


Are you using the liquid version of the nutes or the soluble stuff?


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 27, 2010)

Serapis said:


> *Mucho tops*
> 
> I was working the screen today, encouraging the plants to fill the screen, and decided to count the tops. Keep in mind, when I first pinched the tops, there were a total of 12 established tops on 4 plants. (Using Uncle Ben's method for topping. Some plants get 4 colas, some only 2)
> 
> ...



Looking good Serapis! Sub'd can't wait to see some more flowering pics. I currently have a Bubblicious plant going in coco just over 7 weeks in to flowering. I use H & G line which includes the drip clean. I did some research on it and contacted H & G. They suggest that you use the drip clean up until the last 2-3 days. The drip clean will dissolve any built up salts allowing you to flush just the last 2-3 days. I use it when I feed and when I water with run off % of 10 when I feed and 20 when I water. H & G suggest 6% feed and 14-18% water. I still plan on flushing the last 7 days or so just make sure its all out. Check out the grow in my sig if you want usually update pics every few days or so. Wish I would have known more about LSTing, supercropping, etc. cuz I would have more tops too!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> Are you using the liquid version of the nutes or the soluble stuff?


The only soluble listed is the Beastie Bloomz. Everything else is a liquid.


----------



## 420God (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Serapis, thought I'd drop in and see how's it going. 

Looking awesome so far, can't wait to see them in full bloom! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 28, 2010)

420God said:


> Hi Serapis, thought I'd drop in and see how's it going.
> 
> Looking awesome so far, can't wait to see them in full bloom! Happy growing!!!


Thanks man... I did not know this method was called super cropping.  I thought super cropping was revegging harvested plants. Learn something new every day.

I learned this method working in landscaping. I once bent and nearly broke a long stem on some huge ornamental grass at an entranceway with my riding mower. I got off the mower and was inspecting the damage when one of my buds came up on me while he was edging. I pointed out what I had done and decided to prune it off. This grass had blooms of some kind and my friend suggested I just kind of fold the stem back into the center of the plant and check on it next week when we came back.

The following week, the damn thing had already grown out new stems along it's length and the bend looked like it was repaired. My friend explained that most plants do that as a means of survival. When I tried it on marijuana, I was shocked to see how fast the plants responded. The leaves were righting themselves within a few hours and in about a week, the stems were standing back up.


----------



## 420God (Nov 28, 2010)

I just came across it in my readings recently and thought it's a very good method for a natural quick fix on height issues.

As I was reading through some of your past threads I noticed me and you are a lot alike in our search for perfection. 

I'll be happy to watch how this grow progresses.


----------



## don blaze (Nov 29, 2010)

nice setup , whats the think over the plants 4 ,,check out my grow on my page , and what kinda nutes are you using


----------



## Serapis (Nov 29, 2010)

don blaze said:


> nice setup , whats the think over the plants 4 ,,check out my grow on my page , and what kinda nutes are you using


Post #41 has a list of the nutrients I'm using.....

The device over the plants is a screen and it aids in training the plants.


----------



## Sammy9010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, making me want to order some of those seeds!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 30, 2010)

The strain is awesome. I love the high and it's ability to yield. These smell fantastic while flowering.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 30, 2010)

Serapis said:


> The strain is awesome. I love the high and it's ability to yield. These smell fantastic while flowering.


 I'm about 40 days into flowering with Bubblelicious i can't say anything about the high or yield since i haven't harvested yet. But the smell during flowering... you could say fantastic, I would say mine smells like ... well ... garbage. Sickly rotten sweetness. I can only imagine the finished product will be delicious.


----------



## choufleur47 (Dec 7, 2010)

ive just learned a lot from reading your thread. ill use that pinching thing on my 2nd grow. good luck with yours!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Dec 7, 2010)

Serapis great job here man! I can't wait to see what you end up with! And that led grow, you only had a HPS light on them for the last 3 weeks? You think it was worth using the LED? I've heard so many ups and downs but never really seen anything like what you got outta it? Have you ever tried going the full flower cycle with just the LED? 

~Buddy J~


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome job man, I have some bubblelicious seeds that im planning on throwing in the dirt on my next grow... I have some shortryders that are 3 weeks old, when can I start to use the scrog fence? Also when is it the best time to use the pinching method?


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 7, 2010)

ataxia said:


> I'm about 40 days into flowering with Bubblelicious i can't say anything about the high or yield since i haven't harvested yet. But the smell during flowering... you could say fantastic, I would say mine smells like ... well ... garbage. Sickly rotten sweetness. I can only imagine the finished product will be delicious.


Just cut mine down the other day. Really dense tight nugs. My growing technique wasn't great this time so yield will all change depending on what you do but I ended up cutting the top 2/3's of the plant off and got a little more than 4oz. wet wieght. Been drying for 2 days now and my bathroom smells amazing. I have smoked the Bubble before and it has sweet but skunky flavor to it. Funny when I was cutting it smelt like cat piss. Can't wait for it to cure!


----------



## Serapis (Dec 7, 2010)

choufleur47 said:


> ive just learned a lot from reading your thread. ill use that pinching thing on my 2nd grow. good luck with yours!


Thanks! I hope you do well with it.



BuddyJesus said:


> Serapis great job here man! I can't wait to see what you end up with! And that led grow, you only had a HPS light on them for the last 3 weeks? You think it was worth using the LED? I've heard so many ups and downs but never really seen anything like what you got outta it? Have you ever tried going the full flower cycle with just the LED?
> 
> ~Buddy J~


That was my intention, however it was suggested that growing could help me save my house and end my money woes. Being a FT student is tough. Without a job, it's really tough and without roommates, nearly impossible. Things are looking up!



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Just cut mine down the other day. Really dense tight nugs. My growing technique wasn't great this time so yield will all change depending on what you do but I ended up cutting the top 2/3's of the plant off and got a little more than 4oz. wet wieght. Been drying for 2 days now and my bathroom smells amazing. I have smoked the Bubble before and it has sweet but skunky flavor to it. Funny when I was cutting it smelt like cat piss. Can't wait for it to cure!


I've heard that before with the Bubblelicious. I have cats and know what cat piss smells like and at least mine did not come out like that. Mine is about done curing now and it is awesome
I water cured some as well


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 7, 2010)

Serapis said:


> That was my intention, however it was suggested that growing could help me save my house and end my money woes. Being a FT student is tough. Without a job, it's really tough and without roommates, nearly impossible. Things are looking up!


Hell yea bro im in the same position. i feel you. it is lookn up tho!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 7, 2010)

I've heard that before with the Bubblelicious. I have cats and know what cat piss smells like and at least mine did not come out like that. Mine is about done curing now and it is awesome
I water cured some as well[/QUOTE]

That is what it smelled like while it was sitting in my room while I was taking cuts to trim. I'm about to start curing I think tomorrow night. Buds have already lost about 1/2 their weight in just 2 days. Some nugs I cut accidentally are smelling amazing with no cure!

Keep up the good work Serapis


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2010)

So how's it going? Any recent pics?


----------



## Serapis (Dec 20, 2010)

420God said:


> So how's it going? Any recent pics?


Hey there 420...... Not really.. I had one plant die on me... can't figure her out, as the other 4 are fine. Damnedest thing...

The rest are doing great, just entering week 6. I do need to get some bud porn posted, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Some genetics just aren't as strong as others I guess.

Looking forward to seeing some recent pics when you get around to it.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm actually looking at these buds now and I think it is harvest time already. The leaves are turning amber/gold and the pistils are drying up. No more water. Lights out Wed, Thursday and chop Friday........ Time to start my waterfarm thread....


----------



## MagicHatandaBucketofBeer (Dec 27, 2010)

dying to know how bountiful the harvest was. swithcing over to scrogging myself after the first of the year.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 27, 2010)

MagicHatandaBucketofBeer said:


> dying to know how bountiful the harvest was. swithcing over to scrogging myself after the first of the year.


I ended up chopping on Friday night and it's currently drying. I started the srog way too late to use mine as a comparrison. check out my current grow, link in my sig. It is a true srog from the beginning and I expet to nail about 1.5 elbows....


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Serapis........ where did u go buddy?????? We'd love to know how it all turned out i.e. weight, quality of high, etc........


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

wow, looks great. jealous!


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Old blog...... he could be long gone by now. But I just bought 25 beans from Attitude after a strong recommendation from someone over at THCFarmer and I was looking for additional responses.


----------

